# What are YOU playing?



## Shuyin (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah, pretty simple! What games are _you_ playing right now? :]

Right now I'm playing a few! (Has a severe case of gaming ADD)

Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days ~ Nintendo DS
Final Fantasy XI ~ PC
Animal Crossing: City Folk ~ Wii


I really *really* would love to play New Super Mario Bros. Wii! Looks like it'd be a blast with friends and family.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros. Wii

That's about it :U


----------



## Pear (Nov 20, 2009)

Re-playing CoD3 for 360.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 20, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 :L


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 20, 2009)

Mostly portal and Ratchet and Clank Tod.  But im buying Fat Frincess soon just bought a playstation online $20 card!


----------



## AndyB (Nov 20, 2009)

Machinarium- PC
MW2- 360


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 20, 2009)

excite bike world ralley (wiiware)
Brawl


----------



## Lewis (Nov 20, 2009)

MW2 - PS3
PACMAN - Mobile


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 20, 2009)

Ratchet Deadlocked.

I'm trying to unlock Ninja Ratchet. I'll be getting Up Your Arsenal soon.


----------



## Shuyin (Nov 20, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> New Super Mario Bros. Wii
> 
> That's about it :U


Lucky! Is it as much fun to play with more casual people as it would be with actual gamers, you think? o.o


----------



## Fontana (Nov 20, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum and Pokemon Battle Revolution.


----------



## Vivi (Nov 20, 2009)

I play Final Fantasy XI too. 

I have also been playing Oblivion for my PS3, ACCF, and the original paper mario game


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 20, 2009)

I just bought Super Mario Sunshine for GC because I never finished it when I was a kid.

Playing:
Super Mario Sunshine
City Folk
KH: 358/2 Days


----------



## Shuyin (Nov 20, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> I play Final Fantasy XI too.


Oooo nice~! What server do you play on? ^~^ I'm on Asura, myself. We suck at Besieged. As in we have the worst record of all servers. *Facepalm*


----------



## Vivi (Nov 20, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play on Cerberus, I've been playing since Feb. of this year.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, idunno, i've only really played with my little bro, who sucks xD


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 20, 2009)

Team Fortress 2 - PC
Call of Duty Modern Warfare 2 - PC
Fallout 3 - PC

Next week I'm gonna add Shattered Horizon, Left 4 Dead 2, Far Cry 2, and STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl to that list.

I love Black Friday.


----------



## Nic (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm currently playing these games.

Left 4 Dead 2 - 360
Modern Warfare 2 - 360


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 20, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I just bought Super Mario Sunshine for GC because I never finished it when *I was a kid.*
> 
> Playing:
> Super Mario Sunshine
> ...


You still are a kid -_-
I'm pretty much as old as you are


----------



## Shuyin (Nov 20, 2009)

Tyler said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nice! I've been playing since PS2 launch, so that was... In March 2004 I think? Oh gawd that's a long time! http://i76.photobucket.com/albums/j3/soriechan/]

[quote="Master Crash"]Uh, idunno, i've only really played with my little bro, who sucks xD[/quote]
As long as it's easy enough for newbies to pick up, I'm totally forcing my family to play. xD I might have to go get that game soon! *Deliberates*


----------



## Micah (Nov 20, 2009)

Madden 07-GCN
NSMBWii-Wii

I'll probably be playing FE:RD again in the near future.


----------



## Miss Chibi (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm playing men cuz ima hustlaa 8D


----------



## Thunder (Nov 20, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Riri (Nov 20, 2009)

Left 4 dead 2 - PC
TF2 - PC 
Portal - PC
Planning on getting Bowser's inside story, Dissidia, Jak and Daxter the lost fronteir and LBP PSP soon.


----------



## djman900 (Nov 20, 2009)

Im playing a lot atm.
Kingdom hearts 358/2
Mario and Luigi bowsers inside story
The Elder Scrolls 4:Oblivion
Def Jam Icon
Saints row 2( started new file)


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 20, 2009)

several really into right now
New super mario bros. wii
Resident evil darkside chronicles wii
ratchet and clank a crack in time ps3
smackdown vs. raw 2010 ps3
pokemon explorers of the sky nds
mario luigi bowser inside story nds


----------



## Tyrai (Nov 20, 2009)

Modern Warfare 2 - Xbox 360

That's about it really.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Nov 20, 2009)

None, i'm not much of a gamer anymore, waiting on Spirit Tracks right now.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Nov 20, 2009)

Assassin's Creed 
CoD4
CoDMW2
GTA: TBoGT
Orange Box
:U


----------



## Nic (Nov 20, 2009)

Tyrai said:
			
		

> Modern Warfare 2 - Xbox 360
> 
> That's about it really.


On your Gamercard it doesn't show, possibly a bug eh?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 20, 2009)

Super Mario World - SNES.
Mario and Luigi 3 (from time to time) - DS


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 7, 2009)

*Casts Raise III on thread*

Okay so! Got a PS3 recently (wewt) so got a couple games for it. =D

Uncharted 2: Among Thieves ~ Playstation 3
Fat Princess ~ Playstation 3
Okami ~ Wii

Uncharted 2 is absolutely amazing and beautiful and almost makes me want to go out and shell out $60 to keep it. _Almost._ I'm such a cheap gamer. >_>


----------



## Frieza (Dec 7, 2009)

FFT WOTL right now
I'm making my characters even faster
but it takes so long


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> *Casts Raise III on thread*
> 
> Okay so! Got a PS3 recently (wewt) so got a couple games for it. =D
> 
> ...


Fat Princess?

wut :S


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/tU6GQ6D9d-4'>
					<param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
					<param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
					<param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/tU6GQ6D9d-4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
					<param name='loop' value='true' /><param name='quality' value='high' /></object>

Fat Princes = <3


----------



## Doctor (Dec 7, 2009)

Borderlands, Xbox 360.
Animal Crossing: City Folk, Nintendo Wii.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks pretty good.

Did they purposely use "Play With Yourself" o-o


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 7, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> <object type='application/x-shockwave-flash' width="250" height="250" data='http://www.youtube.com/v/tU6GQ6D9d-4'>
> <param name='AllowScriptAccess' value='never' />
> <param name='wmode' value='transparent' />
> <param name='movie' value='http://www.youtube.com/v/tU6GQ6D9d-4' /><param name='play' value='true' />
> ...


=D You beat me to it! It's a Playstation Network game. Hella fun and really addicting.


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> That actually looks pretty good.
> 
> Did they purposely use "Play With Yourself" o-o


Yeah. XD The game definitely has a personality, which I love! 

*Edit:* Sorry for the double post. m(_ _)m


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geez XD

It's fine, most people double-post here anyway :U


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Dec 7, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is. I think I'll play it Friday. :3


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Shuyin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well thank you, Master that is of the Crash. :>


----------



## Thunder (Dec 7, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're very welcome, Shu that is of.... Yin...

:s


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 7, 2009)

Pokemon Rumble on Wiiware.  Awesome game!


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

Madden 07 GCN.

Best version of Madden for a non Xbox system.


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

CF. I gave up on Super Mario Sunshine.


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> CF. I gave up on Super Mario Sunshine.


Right now I have all but about 20 blue coins left to find, and most of them are on Noki Bay. >_>


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many stars do you need total? I'm clueless o:


----------



## Micah (Dec 7, 2009)

4-6, I think.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 7, 2009)

Man, Sunshine was an awesome game, too bad I don't have it anymore =(


----------



## bittermeat (Dec 7, 2009)

Crashman said:
			
		

> Man, Sunshine was an awesome game, too bad I don't have it anymore =(


Yup. 
I loved it as a kid, but I was too dumb to beat it. Seriously.
I just bought a used one for $14 recently.


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 7, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> Crashman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, maybe I'll get a used copy as well, I wouldn't regret the purchase, lol.


----------



## Vivi (Dec 7, 2009)

Well I just got finished with Final Fantasy 7 and now I am playing Chrono Trigger.


----------



## Pear (Dec 7, 2009)

Rome Total War
Empire Total War
Sims 3


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 7, 2009)

Well, if my MAME works out fine, hopefully Marvel Vs. Capcom and Metal Slug 3.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 7, 2009)

BattleToads - NES
Super Mario All-Stars + SMW - SNES


----------



## Rawburt (Dec 7, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> BattleToads - NES
> Super Mario All-Stars + SMW - SNES


Oh gawd, good luck on Battletoads. XD


----------



## VantagE (Dec 8, 2009)

Final Fantasy VII - PS1
COD4 Reflex - Wii

And thats about it right now other then always playing something on my ITouch


----------



## SamXX (Dec 8, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts 1 - R-r-r-reeeeplayy ;D
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days - Again.. Replay.
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Uncharted 2: Among Thieves - Online and finding treasures (I GOT THE STRANGE RELIC ;D)
Mirrors Edge (PC) - 3rd time I've owned this game now, it never looses its touch.
Left 4 Dead 2 - Online.. Well yeah.

I play too many games at once.


----------



## Yokie (Dec 8, 2009)

Animal Crossing: Let's Go To The City.
Animal Crossing Wild World
Pok


----------



## Prof Gallows (Dec 8, 2009)

Sadly nothing at the moment. Waiting until Christmas passes over so I'll have enough money to buy something new.


----------



## Tyrai (Dec 8, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> Tyrai said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No bug, I just made another. I don't go on the one I had displayed anymore.


----------



## AndyB (Dec 8, 2009)

Xbox360- L4D2/Mass Effect
PC- Machiniarium/Star Wars: Empire at War


----------



## Conor (Dec 8, 2009)

Super Mario World
Animal Crossing GCN


----------



## Ciaran (Dec 8, 2009)

Mario Bros Wii


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Dec 8, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> BattleToads - NES
> Super Mario All-Stars + SMW - SNES


All awesome games.  I miss battletoads... wish I still had it.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 8, 2009)

Currently I'm playing L4D2 but what ever else I feel like...like maybe Bioshock.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 8, 2009)

NSMBW- Wii
LoZ: WW- GC
LBP- PSP


----------



## ViddaXondi (Dec 9, 2009)

Mario Kart Wii recently, finished Mario and Luigi Partners in Time, TF2 and Cod 4. Need to get around to finishing KOTOR 2.


----------



## beehdaubs (Dec 9, 2009)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Xbox360- L4D2/Mass Effect
> PC- Machiniarium/*Star Wars: Empire at War*


Oh god I loved that game.


Anyways, I changed my current playing games list around.  Got a few new games.
Left 4 Dead 2 - PC
Medieval II: Total War - PC
Far Cry 2 - PC
Battlefield 2 - PC


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 9, 2009)

Well I beat all the games I was actively playing but technically I still have to finish Persona 4.
I hope to be playing Uncharted 2 soon. :>


----------



## Nic (Dec 10, 2009)

Call of duty 2 just for the heck of it.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 10, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal


----------



## Doctor (Dec 10, 2009)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl - Wii
Borderlands - Xbox 360


----------



## Nic (Dec 10, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal


I'm very sorry to say my I keep thinking it is saying ass.


----------



## NikoKing (Dec 10, 2009)

BattleToads - NES
TMNT 4 - SNES (Amazing btw)
SMW 2: Yoshi's Island (thinking of streaming this)
Super Mario All-Stars + SMW! - SNES (can't believe I still have this cartridge)


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Dec 11, 2009)

God of War Collection ps3
Cabelas Outdoor Adventures ps3
Animal Crossing Cf Wii
Silent Hill Shattered memories wii
new super mario wii wii
Scribblenauts nds
the legendary starfy nds


----------



## Conor (Dec 11, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Super Mario All-Stars + SMW! - SNES (can't believe I still have this cartridge)


Same.


----------



## Nightray (Dec 11, 2009)

LoZ; Majora's Mask


----------



## SamXX (Dec 11, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woo for sales!


----------



## Ricano (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm mostly playing MW2, LBP, and Fat Princess


----------



## Shuyin (Dec 11, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> I'm mostly playing MW2, LBP, and *Fat Princess*


Everyone who owns a PS3 _needs_ this game! Seriously~ Such a blast. XD (Can be taken literally, as well.. Dang Workers!)

Alas, I had to return Uncharted 2 the other day, but I did get to beat it and I'm pretty positive I'll be picking it up whenever the price drops. Really amazing game. Had a few frustrating parts which mostly involved tanks and rocket launchers.. other than that, definitely a blast. Didn't get to try Online, but I'm sure that adds a lot of playability, as well. Anywho, I can wait forever for a price drop! Have tons of other games to play anyways. >__>;; 

Currently Playing:
Okami ~ Wii
Final Fantasy VIII ~ PSX
Legend of Dragoon ~ PSX
ICO ~ PS2
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days ~ DS

And of course...

Fat Princess ~ PS3 >:3


----------



## Koopa trooper (Dec 11, 2009)

New Super Mario Bros Wii and Zelda Spirit Tracks


----------



## Josh (Dec 11, 2009)

Pokemon Fire Red
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days

That's it really.


----------



## Hiro (Dec 11, 2009)

Half-Life 2
Team Fortress 2
Portal
Tower Bloxx NY Edition (Mobile)
Guitar Hero III (Mobile)
The Sims 3 /(Mobile)


----------



## Bloo (Dec 11, 2009)

Pokemon Platinum
Animal Crossing City Folk
Animal Crossing Wild World
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart DS
Zelda Phantom Hourglass (No, Don't have Spirit tracks yet.)

Hehehe.
My main focus' are AC, and Pokemon Platinum.


----------



## Ricano (Dec 11, 2009)

Shuyin said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's addicting, amirite?
Something about it it just.... yeah.


----------



## Chibi (Dec 15, 2009)

Persona 4
Halo 3
Portal


----------



## 8bit (Dec 15, 2009)

LOZ A Link To The Past (virtual console) i got a Yoshi Doll in the game Nyaaaaaaa


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Dec 16, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> I'm mostly playing MW2 and LBP


This^


----------



## Marcus (Dec 16, 2009)

Animal crossing LGTTC
Zelda TP(trying to beat before I get Spirit Tracks for christmas)
Every now and then LMA Manager 07-best game ever, shame they aren't doing any more.


----------

